
New Firefox Test Pilot Experiments - jgruen
https://blog.mozilla.org/blog/2017/08/01/new-test-pilot-experiments/
======
bebopfunk
For those who don't want to install add-ons, one of their new additions is
available to anyone at [https://send.firefox.com/](https://send.firefox.com/)

It's an easy, disposable, encrypted file sharing service.

